# People Hitting on You



## Bri55 (Feb 13, 2017)

How many people have been hit on/flirted with by someone on SAS?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

We just had a thread like this lol but a lot of us here have been hit on.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

I hate it when good looking women hit on me.


----------



## Bri55 (Feb 13, 2017)

you didnt have to reply either lol


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol I myself have hit on one person pretty hard lmao. 

Been subtly hit on by a few. Blatantly hit on by 3 or 4. I've been here since December. SASers are just people, normal people. If you get hit on when you go out, you'll likely get hit on here. Maybe more often cause anonymity emboldens those who's knees typically shake IRL.

Btw pic in your avatar- while absolutely nothing wrong with it and don't change it (unless you want)- may attract even more hit onners.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Possibly once, but I'm not really sure. They may have just been making fun of me.


----------



## Bri55 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm sorry someone would do that


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate it


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I hate it when good looking women hit on me.


How do you feel about average looking men hitting on you? *wink*


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

CloudChaser said:


> How do you feel about average looking men hitting on you? *wink*


I don't mind that much wink wink.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I've been overtly hit on by three or four people here.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Once or twice a guy _pretended_ to be flirting with me, but their comments afterwards made it clear they were only joking.

For example, one guy pretended to flirt with me, then when I didn't respond (I knew he wasn't being sincere, because he'd posted about his type of woman in the past, and I didn't match in the least), he posted that I'm "cute" (he'd never seen my picture) but that I "think I'm too good" for everyone else and am "stuck up." He did this all in a tone that tried to imply he was being amusing. Like, "Oh, she's such a snob, but I love her anyway!"

Yeah, it's so flattering, and amusing, when a guy "flirting" with me says the _exact same things_ my bullies have said to me in the past. :roll That's how I know it was just a mean joke.

It's been that way elsewhere on the Internet too. Mean joke flirting seems to be the only kind of flirting I deserve, I guess.

Guys never flirt with/hit on me IRL, so I know I'm unattractive.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Not that I recall.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Only online, but they were very disrespectful so I ignored them.

You look beautiful btw.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

have many hit on u since you joined?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I was hit on once by the girl I used to crush on from this site. I still think she's awesome sauce. But she's too snobby to text me back lately (yes I know you don't post anymore hardly ever but you still lurk here Miss Sneaky). 

We have each other's addresses and numbers and have met irl a few times. It just didn't work out. For one thing, she was going through a really nasty breakup. I still consider her to be a really good friend....she knows me better than my ex wife does. And I probably know her better than her ex does.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Ai said:


> Not that I recall.


Hi, honey. You want to grab some pretzels with me? 

I've been here 10 years and only recall a select few PMs, lol. I'm sure it's worse being a female.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ai said:


> Not that I recall.


This made me feel sad/surprised since you seem cute, but then I realised that's probably a positive thing really (when it comes to online generally anyway) :lol especially as you have a boyfriend.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

AllTheSame said:


> I was hit on once by the girl I used to crush on from this site. I still think she's awesome sauce. But she's too snobby to text me back lately (yes I know you don't post anymore hardly ever but you still lurk here Miss Sneaky).
> 
> We have each other's addresses and numbers and have met irl a few times. It just didn't work out. For one thing, she was going through a really nasty breakup. I still consider her to be a really good friend....she knows me better than my ex wife does. And I probably know her better than her ex does.


Oh lord, this is too cute :laugh:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hey, you come here often?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I probably either failed to notice or long since forgot. I had a year long relationship with an SASer but still don't recall flirting here, so that's probably an indicator that I'm oblivious or an amnesiac. So this means I can go ahead and conclude that I'm incredibly attractive despite not recalling any evidence of it, yay!



realisticandhopeful said:


> SASers are just people, normal people. If you get hit on when you go out, you'll likely get hit on here.


Presumably if you get hit on when you go out it's mostly because of your looks. So you'd only get hit on here if you post a lot of photos?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

It's happened a few times.. but it's usually just scummy fboy kind of messages. Never by serious sasers either.. just random people that have just joined. I've also been argued with and people have called me names over PM. But mostly there's just nice people with questions or advice that contact me.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> It's happened a few times.. but it's usually just scummy fboy kind of messages. Never by serious sasers either.. just random people that have just joined. I've also been argued with and people have called me names over PM. But mostly there's just nice people with questions or advice that contact me.


Hey baby ....:lol


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess a couple times could be construed as being hit on, but possibly more, I actually have the worst radar when it comes to being hit on. Once guys say something about my panties or something super overt like that then I'm finally like


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

roxslide said:


> I guess a couple times could be construed as being hit on, but possibly more, I actually have the worst radar when it comes to being hit on. Once guys say something about my panties or something super overt like that then I'm finally like


What if they use this line?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Once, if you're counting it as flirting being initiated by someone else. It was nothing serious though. Just harmless flirting.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Twice? One I ended up dating. Not really the environment I'd anticipate that anyhow.

Takes guts.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> What if they use this line?












tbh though I'd probably laugh my *** off


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Karsten said:


> Hi, honey. You want to grab some pretzels with me?














Persephone The Dread said:


> This made me feel sad/surprised since you seem cute, but then I realised that's probably a positive thing really (when it comes to online generally anyway) :lol especially as you have a boyfriend.


You might be relatively alone in that reading. :b But, yeah, nah. I'm not bereft about it. lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lol being hit on over the Internet through a forum? LOL. Hm... it THAT really possible.?

My answer to the post is i think so, but not that many times. Although i can remember a long time ago having a few sexual innuendo posts with a person who i think must've been a horny female just flirting. LOL 

The other day i caught a girl staring at me. when i caught her, she continued eye contact and give a broad and warm smile. The only problem was i was traveling at 20 mph while driving a car. LOL Wonder what she was thinking? It was a nice feeling and took me all day to stop thinking just to get a nice random response from a person is not something common

Just the fact of being noticed can be pleasant. But i'm quite good looking anyway and 97% of women don't give any signs away they like you.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

never

i only come here to give and get moral support, :serious:


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Let me check my tracking spreadsheet....




None

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DespairSenpai (Jan 19, 2016)

never


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Lol, yes.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

One time


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's tough to hit on people you've never seen. Most of the people I have flirted with posted pictures and even then I don't think I have ever intentionally been creepy about it. Obviously it's possible to be creepy without trying to be but I try really hard to not be and to be respectful. I'm not here to get dates. Sometimes I do comment on someone's appearance but I usually don't say anything at all if it isn't nice. 

I would not seriously try to get laid on here.

And I have maybe kinda sorta been flirted with once or twice but I'm not sure and I have never posted any current pics of myself so nobody here has any idea what I look like.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A couple of times but I think they're better now.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Never. Not even irl either. I'm too negative here.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had four girls hit on me and one guy since I joined.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

A couple, I guess.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

None. Should I be offended?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

solasum said:


> None. Should I be offended?


Highly. :laugh:


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> Highly. :laugh:


LOL. Well, I guess I'd have to care first!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

solasum said:


> LOL. Well, I guess I'd have to care first!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It never happened.

picture share

image hosting adult


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I can only recall one time from a user I never see on here anymore. But usually I'm the one hitting on babes in the photo threads.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

A few times.

Though Ive been hit on more by females than males here.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Zero. And zero on other websites aswell. In real life zero aswell.

But this is expected since i am objective ugly. I am too ugly to even get a friend.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Not even a close priority of mine.Im pretty sure that I come off as intimidating on here,anyway. Ive also been here for nearly 6 years and never posted any form of a pic of myself.

Tapatalk من موبيلي


----------



## sadstoner (Mar 9, 2017)

None I'm the ugliest on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have no idea as I have a hard enough time picking up on that in the real world, let alone on the Internets. I always assume it is just joking around for funzies rather than like somebody HITTING on me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've been hit on here and flirted with people here, but neither has happened in a long time.



ZombieIcecream said:


> A few times.
> 
> Though Ive been hit on more by females than males here.


Lucky!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

OP said:


> How many people have been hit on/flirted with by someone on SAS?


One that I know of or at least remember, because she told me she was. I can't read people well.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ZombieIcecream said:


> A few times.
> 
> Though Ive been hit on more by females than males here.


Hey, how ya doing? I'm a man. (General prurient, tiresome flirtation typical of a man.)

(Less than seconds later, after getting nowhere -

or, better yet, backwards in time even before the initial incommodious "hey"):

So....have you met Mezzoforte?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm here if anyone wants to hit on me.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

all the time.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, I've hit on some and some have hit on me. Feels good babey and it's normal and it happens when you least expect it.


----------



## Rainy Cakes (Jul 14, 2016)

I fell for someone on here once. Baaaad mistake. I'm pretty clueless when I get hit on though, I usually stumble with my words.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

It's kind of inevitable when you're a woman online. I've lost count tbh.


----------

